
Instagram expands its TikTok clone ‘Reels’ to new markets - yunusabd
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/24/instagram-expands-its-tiktok-clone-reels-to-new-markets/
======
yunusabd
Will be interesting to see if they can do the same of what they did to
Snapchat. At the same time, Instagram is becoming more and more overloaded
with features, and it doesn't seem sustainable to just keep adding features
like this every time something else becomes popular.

